# Bilddatei in plott-fähige Vektorgrafik mit CorelDraw(?) umwandeln



## axt (19. Mai 2005)

so moin, mein erster beitrag und gleich in die vollen. folgendes problem:

ich möchte aus dem gegeben bild (http://198.144.2.125/MG42/FULL/STG-44 1.jpg) eine vektorgrafik erstellen um sie zu plotten und später auf shirt zu pressen (flexdruck). dabei möchte ich darauf achten das wenigstens ein paar details des gewehrs erhalten bleiben und die ränder halt schön sauber und nicht pixelig sind. ob es nun die waffe ist, das ist eigentlich fast egal, da ich auch weitere bilder plotten möchte, ich aber halt nicht weiß wie ich anfangen soll. das problem = CorelDraw ist mir bisher ein brief mit sieben siegeln. zur verfügung stehen mir die programme adobe photoshop 7.0 und corel11 (alles was dazu gehört, sprich CorelPhotoPaint, CorelDraw, CorelTrace etc.). für eine idiotensichere erklärung wäre ich sehr dankbar. ich habe andere beiträge in diesem forum gefunden, die mir aber leider alle als unzureichend erschienen. für rat, tipps und vorschläge wäre ich so dankbar - unvorstellbar. falls schon jemand ein tutorial dazu geschrieben hat wäre ich auch sehr dankbar wenn er es mir schicken könnte. jut, mfg axt


----------



## Ellie (19. Mai 2005)

Moin axt,

das ist ein Brocken Arbeit, den Du dir vorgenommen hast.

1. Du importierst dein Bild in CorelDraw ein und sperrst das Objekt. ( aktiviertes Bild, rechte AMaustaste - Objekt sperren)

2. Du beginnst mit dem Freihand-Tool (in der linken Leiste das Stiftsymbol) die Außenkonturen grob abzustecken, ziehst also einen Umriß um deine Waffe.

3. Jetzt hast Du einen eckigen Umriß, den Du im Knotenbearbeitungsmodus (2. Symbol von oben) mit Hilfer der unterschiedlichen Knotenpunkte (Bezier, Bezier-Ecke, Linie etc.) den echten Konturen nachbearbeitest. Dauaert ein wenig, also nicht ungeduldig werden. Hast Du einen Knotenpunkt aktiviert und drückst die rechte Maustaste erscheint ein Popup, dort kannst Du wählen was für ein Knoten das sein soll.

4. Die "Innereien" machst Du danach genauso, entweder setzt Du die Außenlinie fest (Objekt sperren) oder machst eine neue Ebene auf und machst dort weiter.

5. Die Linien bzw. Zwischenräume dürfen nicht zu fein werden, sonst kann man das nicht plotten. Linienstärke und Dteils also mit 1-2 mm Stärke in der Endgröße.

6. Am Ende kombinierst Du die Teile, die in einer Farbe sein sollen, ich nehme mal an das soll 2-farbig sein am Ende?

Arbeitszeit für einen geübten User: 3-4 Stunden, wenn es perfekt werden soll. Ohne Handarbeit wird es nicht produzierbar. Corel Trace zerhackstückelt dir das Foto nur, es ist einfacher das nachzuzeichnen.

Viel Spaß,
Ellie


----------



## axt (19. Mai 2005)

tach, ne ich wollte es bei einer farbe belassen bzw. die "innereien" sollen dann ausgeplottet werden, somit wären sie ja z.b. auf weißem hemd wieder sichtbar (hoffe ich habe es verständlich formuliert). ok, ich werde es erstmal soweit ausprobieren und mich gegebenenfalls (direkt bei dir?) melden. danke erstmal!


----------



## Night Vision Worker (4. August 2005)

beim plotten sollte man gänzlich ohne linien und nur mit flächen arbeiten! Es dürfen sich keine flächen überschneiden!


----------

